# Oranda fish + stupid owner



## TinaRapson (Oct 27, 2010)

So I bought a 2 gallon fish tank from home bargains not long ago. I just saw it and bought it because I wanted a gold fish. Stupidly I bought 3 oranda fish from a pet shop because they are quite small and I didn't think they would get any bigger. I only found out how big they actually get after I bought the fish home and did some research on them.

I know I'm an idiot. I don't need anybody to tell me that, I've learned my lesson. One fish has already died I'm guessing from overcrowding but the two that are left seem fine. I was wondering if you could give me any advice on what to do? Is there anywhere I could get a cheap 20-30 gallon fish tank or possibly use something else until I get a bit more money?


----------



## jaimeomg (Sep 27, 2010)

Oh dear...I would advise you to simply take them back to the shop where you bought them and count your losses. It is really unfair to try to keep them in a 2 gallon tank, unless you can move them within a VERY short period.
At least try to have EXCELLENT filtration in the tank for the meantime, and make sure that you have an airstone in there too.
But as already said, just taking them back is the best option.


----------



## akuma 天 (Apr 15, 2008)

TinaRapson said:


> So I bought a 2 gallon fish tank from home bargains not long ago. I just saw it and bought it because I wanted a gold fish. Stupidly I bought 3 oranda fish from a pet shop because they are quite small and I didn't think they would get any bigger. I only found out how big they actually get after I bought the fish home and did some research on them.
> 
> I know I'm an idiot. I don't need anybody to tell me that, I've learned my lesson. One fish has already died I'm guessing from overcrowding but the two that are left seem fine. I was wondering if you could give me any advice on what to do? Is there anywhere I could get a cheap 20-30 gallon fish tank or possibly use something else until I get a bit more money?


 
Ebay and Preloved often have a good selection of tanks.

If you are to keep them as the above poster suggested, good water quality, a decent filter and an air stone are a must. All can be bought pretty cheaply from either shops or ebay, and monitoring the water quality once per month is cheaply done.

Also try to keep the tank out of direct sunlight, as the heat will zap all the oxygen out of the water, even with an airstone.


----------



## jfresh (Apr 4, 2012)

Goldfish are nasty, they poop do much and eat everything.
Why not put them in a big Rubbermaid container with filter and heater and all, you could get a huge one an have a mini indoor "koi pond" but with orandas?


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

We don't really have rubbermaid in the UK, certainly not the range that you have in the US and goldfish are not nasty! There's very little in the way of cheap containers that can be used for water here, it's frustrating.


----------



## jfresh (Apr 4, 2012)

I ment nasty as in they poop alooot
Well what about a large kiddy pool that's small enough to be inside, surely you
Got those? Like a mini Indoor koi pond.


----------



## jfresh (Apr 4, 2012)

I feel like I should start an oversees Rubbermaid mail order service or something, so cheap and every size possible, can't believe y'all don't have those


----------



## jfresh (Apr 4, 2012)

Here ya go
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hSuzn07CBYg&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Maybe a plastic one would be safer than an inflatable one lol but you get the idea. Much cheaper than a tank


----------



## TinaRapson (Oct 27, 2010)

I've decided it would be best to re-home the fish as it's not fair on them to keep them in such a small tank. Here is a link to the thread I posted if any of you are interested.
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...-2-baby-oranda-fish-looking.html#post10080028


----------



## Frostpaw (May 10, 2010)

well done on being so responsible 

*unlike someone else on this forum recently....*


----------



## caribe (Mar 21, 2010)

I used a tub from Ikea for my slider turtles for a few weeks after there tank cracked.

Worked great as well. Just had a log they could climb out on with the UVB and heat above.

Very cheap as well as only cost about a tenner.

But I think you are doing the right thing and getting them moved on.


----------

